

Monty Python Finally Says Goodbye - dnetesn
http://www.esquire.com/blogs/culture/monty-python-final-reunion-performance-interview

======
baldfat
I say Poppy Cock!!! This is a piece talking to people who just finished a HUGE
production. There is no "Official" we are done. This is man I am tired and I
can't think of anything that would bring us around to do something again.
Doesn't most people feel that way after finishing something???

I call Link Bait on Esquire in a print article :)

------
ribs
I grew up with them. Didn't we all?

